# Why don't people post about their trips?



## koich

I haven't had time to have a trip recently.

Most of the time when I do go fishing I only catch boring stuff that everyone reports on. There's only so many lure caught bream and flatties that people can find interesting. My writing style is pretty direct so I'm not a good story teller.

If I catch something a bit out of the blue or doing something new I'll put one up. Otherwise I feel like I'm wasting people's time, mine included.


----------



## Junglefisher

I usually post about 1 in 2 of my trips.
I try and take some nice pics as my writing style sucks.


----------



## bruus

I'm just not creative enough to make a fishless trip sound interesting. Unless there is an encounter with the crabber but hopefully not.


----------



## anselmo

I don't do drugs that's why

Drugs are bad mkay


----------



## justcrusin

Another option Gatesy unlike when we first started people don't seem to give a shit unless your catching monsters anymore, a 40cm flattie and 27cm bream maybe a rat kingy etc and your mates comment etc but thats about it. A lot of reports go unanswered I remember when we even use to post nice day for a paddle reports when donuts were involved etc

I guess thats progress ? and were just getting old and cranky :lol:


----------



## anselmo

Oh wait

You mean fishing trips?

... My bad

Where's that pic of the pizza, rubber face bass fishing man?


----------



## cheaterparts

I'm probably a bit slack - I tend to post most of my trips over on Vyak as well as reports , mind you of late it's been hard to do anything but report on Kite flying as most W/Es have been to windy to do much kayaking

in fact its been a pain I was hoping to get out and prefish some areas for snapper - the Tea Tree snapper comp is on in a couple of weeks 
in fact most clubs will have snapper comps on right through Nov

and so far I've caught one early season snapper and thats it


----------



## Safa

I'm thinking when the Pelagics return it's going to ramp up again,for myself I can say not much to report it's been very quiet and considering the amount or lack of hours in the seat it's about wright.If you putting in hours every opportunity you get your bound to have a seemingly high catch rate but when you devide the hours by fish landed we probably all much the same ,I have a 6 Crispy cream donuts and 3 latte's to report over the last few trips,oh and also a mutton bird.
or this maybe the reason
http://www.theherald.com.au/story/18484 ... is-broken/


----------



## Shuggy22

Usually dont post coz alot of my fishing is land based but also main reason being i dont have a camera to take pics and a post with no picks is a bit boring! And i dont like spelling p..e..d..d..l..e..


----------



## Guest

salticrak said:


> A thing of rare beauty is a trip report by Nad97. Trip reports are a good source of info. just at the moment wind aside, the mutton bird curse would not have me giving it a go.


As are yours Salti


----------



## Barrabundy

Firstly, my lack of trip reports lately is a direct result to my lack of fishing.

Despite the above, I have been limiting or delaying what I post for a couple of reasons. One is to throw the locals off the scent, it's that simple. They would see me fishing and then come here to check out what I caught (after I'd tell them I caught nothing). The next day there would be boats in those places where normally a boat was a rare sight....im talking people dragging big tinnys across kilometres of sand to get to where I'd posted a trip report about. Even though I wouldn't mention location in my report, they knew where it was because they'd seen me there. (greedy selfish I guess)

Second reason is that every itinerent considering visiting the area searches the internet to find out likely fishing spots. The more places they find, they more places they litter, deforest, rape and pillage. No, they're not all like that, but there is a minority who spoil it for the rest. I've caught people driving through my farm chopping trees down because they're in the way of their casting back-swing. They leave their rubbish and never return again, they don't care because it's not there back yard. Anyone living in a city won't understand that side of things because they are used to high population density and have less ownership of their immediate surroundings (the council comes and cleans it!)

Cue banjo......

Having said that, I've tried to get quite a few akffers onto fish when they visit (not always succesfully!) but it's never posted in neon flashing lights on here.

Just a comment on the "secrecy" surrounding fishing spots, I pay very little attention to the specific location people have posted trip reports about, half the time I have no idea where the places are, even when they are named, and will never have the opportunity to fish there. I presume most people are the same with my trip reports, if I said I caught fish x at Ocean Creek, most of you wouldn't even bother to look it up to see where it is, it's more the general location, is it estuarine, muddy, sandy, deep, shallow, offshore, freshwater etc.

ANyway, I look forward to the day I start fishing regularly again so I can start posting more trip reports.


----------



## spork

On my successful trips I try to avoid naming specific spots or having pic's with easily recognisable landmarks, and/or delay them for a week or so.
A "members only" report section to stop boaties and non-posters "pinching" our spots is a great idea.


----------



## Barrabundy

Ive only ever had one pm which I've chose to ignore. It was from a member with only one post and regarded the whereabouts of some aboiginal paintings I posted in one trip report.

I had an interesting one more recently where someone became a member purely so they could pm me about fishing locations. I ended up taking him out in the tinny and getting him onto his first lure caught fish. He was a nice guy andendedup finding some big barra on his own a few days later. Poor bastard nearly shat himself when I commented on him being up to his waist in the Haughton River area and the density of the reptile population there. He still has a 0 post count.


----------



## Guest

These are scaring me from taking out of the yak.

Photo taken from the rocks. I missed the one that passed within casting distance, which would have been the catch of a lifetime.

More Muttonbird photos to follow :lol:


----------



## eagle4031

Ihave not beenoutmuch this year
Admittedly icould have reported something.
Icould report that i have nothing to report


----------



## avayak

Having a high degree of empathy I've been shielding you Gatesy.
All those kings, the blood, the horror.


----------



## Trumpet1

deleted


----------



## SharkNett

Pretty sure I posted half the trips I have done this year. Unfortunately that only totals 1 post.


----------



## MrX

> "So guys, why aren't posting about your trips?"


Partly your fault they are not posting, Gatesy.

If you post an entertaining trip report with fish in it, guaranteed some no-nothing tosser will show up at launch expecting to do the same. The lunatic will assume that anyone else fishing out there from a yak is their mate, and is happy to help them. He will ask where all the fish are, what bait/lure, how deep, line strength, best knots, which rod /reel combo - then he will run over your trolled lines and tangle them in his rudder. If you manage to get a line in and hook-up, he will bolt up to you when you're fighting hoping to pull one out of the same school, sometime hit you with a lure. You new best "mate" (often covered in sand from inexperienced re-entry) will then hound you in the carpark about kayak fittings, rodholders, trolleys&#8230;.

So, why your fault? I read your entertaining trip reports on here a few years ago, and I haven't changed (put up a report, and risk me showing up).


----------



## Beekeeper

On a North Pine trip the other day, I counted 10 koalas in the trees as I trolled along for six hours. I saw not one fish! (apart from jumping mullet) I guess you could say it was a pretty boring trip, but the fitness from paddling was most beneficial.

And fishing out the front at Scarby? still averaging 2snapper per trip, but hell, I must have caught heaps sometime ago, cos lately it's been a trifle lean.

Jimbo


----------



## RekFix

I'm not a very good writer. There are some very good writers on here so I feel a bit inadequate.

Last summer I got on a good run with the natives and I didn't want to let the cat out of the bag in fear of giving to much away. I don't mind sharing info with guys on here but I know there is a heap of non forum members that frequent this place to see whats happening. 
The hub is small, it's not hard to figure out where someone is from a photo and most of the lakes and dams have major roads running past them.

I was going to post a summary report with a few pics when the season slowed...but yeah that never happened.


----------



## koich

yaqdoq said:


> I do not post on this forum due to some members piss poor atttitude and ridiculous pm's .


I'm honestly surprised this happens. If people send you abusive pm's you should post them on the forum.

I've had a few that were retracted before I saw them, but never anything too bad.


----------



## grant ashwell

I really enjoy others reports, Murd's and Rose's being examples that don't just involve fishing. I use the fishing reports of others as a way of predicting what may happen in my own fishing hole. I also look forward to reading of techniques and emotions triggered. The only way to get good at the writing business is to do it and many of the donut reports are still great reading. Love others pictures eg Keza's that do not necessarily have any fish in them.
I have backed away from reporting unless there is something interesting as I am aware of people trawling our reports. A good example is a Snapper report I put up in June that has had over 6,200 reads which surely cannot be just from members. The whole business of yak fishing has developed whereas a few years ago a report of a Marlin would get heaps of responses while nowadays it is almost a yawn. 
It would be good if reports were restricted to being read by those with a certain number of interactions on the site or by members only such as happens with Sydney Angler. There are other yak sites that do not post reports. I was thinking about doing a monthly summary instead when I get back into fishing.

Grant


----------



## gpexplorer

Upon first joining I posted each trip. In my mind I thought as well as being good for other members to see what was on the chew and where, it would also be good for me to use as a diary so in following years I could look back and say "yes I had a productive day on that tide at that time of year". Therefor it would be worth trying similar places, similar tides for certain species. 
Very quickly I got sick of others PMing me saying"that's a secret spot, don't tell everyone about it, everyone will go there and there will be no fish left". I still fish every week sometimes twice or more but I don't bother posting, I just read everyone else reports each day at lunch break at work.


----------



## keza

I gave up doing reports when I moved to Czechoslovakia and became a boring bastard that no longer fishes.
No wait, that's not me.

Grant I saw links to your snapper report on a fishing email blog.
I don't think it's right and would like to see the section closed to no posting members but it has been discussed many times in the mods pool room with many different views.

Posts with no fish make me feel better, huge fish make me feel inadequate.
Photos are always good.


----------



## SkybluCraig

I try to post when I can but tend not to take too many photos as I just use the mobile in a life proof case, which is often unresponsive to unlocking when u have wet fingers, which tends to be after catching something (normally a salmon in my case). I also try to SMS some of the locals if the fish are 'on'.

I feel the sense of community on here is much better than in something like Sydney angler. I've stopped using the other forums due to the &$$head quotient being too high. And the standard of post on here seems better,plus we have great photographers like Keza and Levi to capture the essence of why we do it.

I feel like I know so many of you that I have never met, like Sunshiner and the photo calls on the beach, and hope I can in part reciprocate through my posts. I think closing the forum may help with some of the more exclusive spots and subsequent reports, we all have a Spot 'X'. In fact I have an alphabet but being in Sydney they're not really all that secret.


----------



## Barrabundy

I also feel that it gets a bit boring if I go fishing every day for a week and post a trip report of 2 flathead and an undersized barra each time.


----------



## anselmo

Barrabundy said:


> I also feel that it gets a bit boring if I go fishing every day for a week and post a trip report of 2 flathead and an undersized barra each time.


Its not just about the fish you catch though Con
You've posted about different lures, different rods and reels and new knots you've been trying (hows that working out for you BTW?)

All these things, plus the scenery means there's some repetition, but still value (especially for those of us who don't get out as much as we'd like to)


----------



## anselmo

I suppose I'm lucky in that even if I named my spots the likelihood of anyone reading about them then fishing them is remote


----------



## andybear

Damn good question!
I have to try and justify, why I have not posted for ages, and probably no trip report since April.
I look forward to being able to kayak fish again, an hope that it will happen this year. Without going into any detail, it involves health problems of a family member, who needs a lot of care at home. This situation will probably finally resolve itself in a month or so.

Once its all over, I resolve to fish three times a week.......OK I'll settle for twice.

Cheers all Andybear


----------



## john316

its all those damn queenslanders... not satisfied with ruining rugby league they conspire to ignore any reports from anywhere else... even worse if there is a good report they all get together and flood the place with reports of massive fish and make sure that non qld reports get shunted down the line away from the top line vision...

;-)


----------



## eagle4031

indiedog said:


> I posted earlier this year about one of my trips and a few days later there were several yaks in the exact location I wrote about. Won't give that level of info any more. The audience on here has changed too and I think I'm less inclined to put something up. Mind you I haven't gotten out much this year.
> 
> Yaqdog referred to "ridiculous pm's", no mention of them being threatening. Would like to know what constitutes a "piss poor attitude".


I don't think you have to put exactly where you fish. Ì love vreading reports even if no fish caught, if they describe a gòod day out. If we read a report we should post as an acknowledgment. If I don't catch anything I take photos.


----------



## anselmo

kraley said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yaqdog referred to "ridiculous pm's", no mention of them being threatening. Would like to know what constitutes a "piss poor attitude".
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that tries to use the PM function to direct anyone here on what they can or cant say (if they arent acting in their capacity as a moderator) is a coward - full stop.
Click to expand...

If they stopped ridiculous PMs I'd have little to do

If they stopped ridiculous posts, AKFF would be a quiet place

Agree with Kraleys last line


----------



## keza

Gatesy said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> I gave up doing reports when I moved to Czechoslovakia and became a boring bastard that no longer fishes.
> No wait, that's not me.
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to Slovakia, horrible people :twisted:
Click to expand...

I'm sure it was still called Czechoslovakia when you left


----------



## Barrabundy

I agree that catching stuff doesn't maketh the trip report. It is a TRIP report section and a CAUGHT fish report section after all. There are many donut trip reports that I've thoroughly enjoyed reading.


----------



## anselmo

Barrabundy said:


> I agree that catching stuff doesn't maketh the trip report. It is a TRIP report section and not a CAUGHT fish report section after all. There are many donut trip reports that I've thoroughly enjoyed reading.


Is this what you meant?

If so - agree


----------



## Barrabundy

anselmo said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that catching stuff doesn't maketh the trip report. It is a TRIP report section and not a CAUGHT fish report section after all. There are many donut trip reports that I've thoroughly enjoyed reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this what you meant?
> 
> If so - agree
Click to expand...

Thanks for that, yes, that's what I mean't.


----------



## Junglefisher

Guess I've always been lucky where I've been able to post spots without it being an issue.
In Cairns I was either fishing well known spots or figured if someone was happy to risk the crocs then good luck to them.
Then travelling, they were not my spots anyway. I was given a location by some forum members and asked their permission before posting the location in my trip report.
Yeppoon, there's only about 4 or 5 decent places and again, almost no one would fish mine due to crocs.
Now here in Canada, well.... the lakes are common knowledge anyway but AKFF is an unlikely spot to look for local spots.

I still think you can post a trip report without giving too much away. No blacked out photos please, but take pics of fish on your yak instead.

30 post thing? Maybe it's time to revisit that.


----------



## solatree

I enjoy doing trip reports if there is a good story to be told. I must admit that my trip reports have slowed a bit this year, especially for local metropolitan beach trips following some bad experiences last year (and also this year) with stink boats on our inshore spots. These are in quite shallow water and after some publicity about kayakers success we found ourselves being crowded out by boaties, many of whom whom seemed not to understand that fishing in 4m of water is different to fishing in 20m. Most of them were quite pleasant when asking us for advice and directions, but a number were very noisy, motored over our lines and at times anchored very close - and boy does those rattling anchor chains dropping over the front of a boat make a din. Fish were spooked and harder to come by. It was very clear that our trip reports and been the source of information for some of these boaties. So a bit more cuation on how and when to report plus less success also meant less trip reports. I should emphasize that these comments do not apply to all boaties. Some regulars have been fishing these same waters with success before us and understand the need for stealth and respect.
I have also felt a little guilty about this because when I first joined up, I learnt so much from others who generously reported on their success. It enabled me to see the patterns that lead to more successful trips. This forum has been a wonderful resource for me in that respect and for the friendships I have made through it.


----------



## krisvander

It was the trip reports that brought me to akff over two years ago. I had no idea how to catch fish in this country as I transplanted from the US and learned heaps of things from the reports and a few PMs.

I've enjoyed the privilege to paddle with the Palmy Army and some others as well. The great crew at Coff's Harbour helped me get up and running for my Christmas holiday last year in the area as well, was a shame I didn't get to paddle with them on the water. I've greatly appreciated feedback on some of my questions in PMs as I know it takes time to respond to them and that means potentially less time on the water if you have a bunch.

Before I go to a new area or want to think through areas I've been in I'll do 1-2 hours of research and try to understand where the fish might be. I do use the search function here, but I often just go to google and search there. It is pretty crazy how akff has become one of the main result sites through google searching. This is probably where the biggest influx of "non members/boaties" are gleaning info from reports. I don't really want to know exact locations, just a region and then by understanding the techniques come to know my own spots. But as some pointed out, smaller areas have less potential spots so it is pretty straight forward where it is. It is why I like Jumpinpin... "I fished the sand bank..." which sandbank?? there are hundreds??

Smarter reporting is a way I think things will need to go. The downside is it can draw out reporting because you need to think through the details that clue in to where you exactly fished. Lack of time is my biggest obstacle to putting more reports up.

I hope to give back more than what I've been given as I start to feel my feet under me for fishing. I've really appreciated being welcomed into the community here by many people. As I've started to get onto fish, I've taken many mates out who caught their first fish ever and it is pretty awesome to see how excited they get with a nice flathead or whiting.

-Kris


----------



## Zed

I can bump this right? It's still pertinent.

Because. The tale of woe is out there somewhere, waiting to strike. *coughnezeviccough*
Actually, lazy, with a side of old n cranky. I now only write trip reports when I a) catch/see something extraordinary or b) actually take a trip. I might be spoilt (spoiled?) with 40-50 days on my yak a year consistently, but my average day is looking for and acquiring bait and working for a handful or two of bass w plastic while dragging bait around for big game. This strategy is the same for anywhere w/in a "day's fishing" range. No more than 1.5hours commute time to hit a gray light launch. A) is subjective and I'm jaded over the years. Bass pix all look alike to me.

Additionally, it's not like you fools are going to hop a flight to poach my spots. I only write reports for b) in my local forums. I revert back to the early 90s and don't talk about things on the internet by using the phone tree for any a)s. Having fished, paddle-, kayakfished through the 90's .com I've seen people, forums, companies come and go. Most of the time I just go fish and only talk about it if I'm asked. I frankly am more appreciative of this community here than I am of my local scene.

My dad's got a really good b) I'll try and pry (prise?) out of him to share here, since I'm in a) minus land.


----------



## keza

I would actually like to see a report on catching bait. It's a major part of most trips and one that a lot of us fail at often.
If you think about the reports that you enjoy, I bet that the major ingredient isn't huge fish. Humour, disaster, scenery, set up, weather, wife, dog, boss, so many angles. No time for a report, a single photo from your phone can tell a pretty big story.


----------



## Barrabundy

You're right keza, fish contribute very little to the enjoyment we get from reading someone else's trip report.


----------



## dru

keza said:


> I would actually like to see a report on catching bait.


Amen to that.

For me it's a matter of being preoccupied with something else and then donuting when I do fish. One follows the other I guess.

Things like PMs and pusses off people happened to me with sweet water. I think twice before posting about natives now.

There is a flip side to this thread. Often, even off topic your street Fred is only as good as your last trip report. I don't think that's a bad thing. Time to catch a fish.


----------



## GaryD

I still reckon a Quick Trips thread would be the go. You can jump in quickly tell members what's on the bite without needing to write a novel. It's not going to stop the guys who like to write up big threads, just compliment them.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

keza said:


> I would actually like to see a report on catching bait. It's a major part of most trips and one that a lot of us fail at often.
> If you think about the reports that you enjoy, I bet that the major ingredient isn't huge fish. Humour, disaster, scenery, set up, weather, wife, dog, boss, so many angles. No time for a report, a single photo from your phone can tell a pretty big story.


I thought all the fishing reports from Sydney were about catching bait :? .

Havent I done enough? 
I peaked early cant be bothered anymore.

Remember a long time ago a member putting up a spot X on this forum and another fishing forum and getting death threats from some locals.....you expect that from Bribie.

Got a polite pm along time ago for putting up some marks I found in NNSW by a member. I removed them as it was his turf. Paid off as he took me fishing to some better marks some time latter.

Remember when all the Redcliffe reports were in Queensbeach and paddling out at Scarby north and seeing 12 kayaks and 5 boats at Queensbeach and having all of Scarby to myself. Now all the reports are from Scarborough..... You can catch Snapper at Woody point, Margate and Redcliffe, but Im happy to get them places to myself.

I always keep my bitching to the open forum.......and often put my foot in it.


----------



## AJD

No fishing = no reports. 

It's still the part of the forum I go to most often for a read and smile. There are some good authors amongst the members (not me). I have to agree though the fish are only a part of the story.


----------



## Zed

nezevic said:


> A shot of an empty horizon at sea could be anywhere, as is the gumtree behind you in a freshy shot.


Could even be here. We've got lots of horizons, and gum trees.


----------



## Junglefisher

OK, my new excuse. Ice will be starting to form soon. -10C this weekend.


----------



## Ado

AJD said:


> No fishing = no reports.


This. But that wasn't one of the voting options.

I for one would be very dissapointed if the Trip Reports section was to become private. That section on AKFF got me into kayak fishing. I don't want to deny others that privaledge.

I can see a reason to have a second area for people to post where only high post members can see. I won't post there though.


----------



## Barrabundy

I don't mind he fact that trip reports are public, members just need to post (or not post) with that in mind.


----------



## vladimir

cause we have all the exuces in the world no to post


----------



## kayakone

vladimir said:


> cause we have all the exuces in the world no to post


"Cause we all have the excuses in the world to not post". FTFY. Hope I spelt that right.


----------



## anselmo

kayakone said:


> vladimir said:
> 
> 
> 
> cause we have all the exuces in the world no to post
> 
> 
> 
> "Cause we all have the excuses in the world to not post". FTFY. Hope I spelt that right.
Click to expand...

Level 3-4


----------



## vladimir

i will go to k-mart and buy a knew keyboard today . I hope i spelled this correctly .thanks !


----------



## Barrabundy

Through the gate, turn right, follow the road to the right of the shed but go between the shed and the old grader........


----------



## Dodge

Barrabundy said:


> Through the gate, turn right, follow the road to the right of the shed but go between the shed and the old grader........


BB that's wrong, StevenM always goes left at the shed.


----------



## cam07

I don't report cause I cannot remember the last time I got out for a fish, If I do report I like to be vague on places as I think it's funny how protective people are of "their" spots anyone who thinks they are the only ones to know a place are fooling themselves.


----------



## spork

Some of the best reports contain very few fish.
viewtopic.php?f=56&t=62231


----------



## yakfly

Got an indication of the quality of my trip reports after realising my most viewed post was one about songs from "the police"


----------



## yakfly

I don't feel bad about it. As a wise man once said" a mans got know his limitations"


----------



## Beekeeper

yakfly said:


> I don't feel bad about it. As a wise man once said" a mans got know his limitations"


I keep telling K1... I don't want to go out through surf!

I'm well aware of my limitations in that field... don't do surf in a SIK with rods sticking out everywhere!

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## Zed

nezevic said:


> yakfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got an indication of the quality of my trip reports after realising my most viewed post was one about songs from "the police"
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel too bad. Two of my top viewed trip reports involve me getting summarily beaten by the sandmonster and catching no fish. Schadenfreude at its best.
Click to expand...

You call that a pitch-pole? More more more! Carnage! Release the beasts!
Sorry.
Mundane doesn't translate well thru the toobZ. It's gotta have a hook. I'm out there fishing for me and my time, and possibly my dinner. It's pretty independent [read: selfish], and mostly peaceful. I've fished a long time in SoCal, sharing it all seems too mundane and too vain having fished w/o the web and facebook, for instance. I think there is an ego/vanity curve in forums. In fishing, we all secretly want to catch the big one [read: be carnster], and want to have the option of posting a report or not, whether we were in our local spot or had to travel an hour or 2 to get there. I personally have an outline in my head every time for awesome, spectacular, dramatic, sensational, viral TR's complete with superfluous Superheros and accidental topless damsels. Editors demand a re-write every time, and I'm stuck w/ a handful of bass and master bait. True story.

Everyone fishes when they can. Some places get dialed-in over time and can get exploited if too much happens too soon. We've seen it. We've also been there when "you shoulda been here yesterday," as you got a tip it was WFO the day before. Just go fishing where and when you can. If you aren't catching them [from your couch] some one else is somewhere.

Edit: Rrroooooooo-xanne! The Police goes good with beer!!!


----------



## Beekeeper

Zed said:


> Rrroooooooo-xanne!


Ha Ha... I can see that, Zed!

Jimbo


----------



## Zed

Damn did I leave the cam on?


----------



## yakfly

Jon
Your post highlights part of the reason I have stopped writing reports. In the past I have written reports as a way to share the feelings/ emotions that you get through going fishing,whether it's just being on the water or landing that PB or bucket list fish.most people have been dumped by the sand monster so it's something we easily relate to.
Maybe it's from drinking too much green ginger wine over the years but lately it's been getting harder to get in writing the days experiences without sounding like a cliche .


----------



## kayakone

nezevic said:


> yakfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon
> Your post highlights are part of the reason I have stopped writing reports. In the past I have written reports as a way to share the feelings/emotions that you get through going fishing,whether it's just being on the water or landing that PB or bucket list fish. Most people have been dumped by the sand monster so it's something we easily relate to.
> Maybe it's from drinking too much green ginger wine over the years but lately it's been getting harder to get in writing the days experiences without sounding like a cliche .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but for me and my money, I like to hear about others exploits. I like to hear about people fishing for anything. If you get a good picture, then great. If you don't catch anything i don't mind either. There is always something that could have been improved or was done well. These are the things that I try to report on. The stuff that could have been done better or the stuff that i think I did well. If someone else can learn from my mistakes then i have achieved at least something from my failed trip. I don't see myself as a great storyteller but I do get excited about every trip I make. I assume others do as well. I try to capture some of that excitement and tell others about it.
> 
> The whole idea of the forum is to share information and take the mick out of friends.
Click to expand...

AMEN.


----------



## AdrianK

What a great post.

I was thinking recently how 5 or 6 years ago, if it was a nice day, you could look forward to 6 to 8 local trip reports. Now, with many more members, lucky to see 2 or 3?

For my money, I suspect the reason might simply be that a lot of people feel reluctant to post, due to the "you've seen one picture of a 38cm snapper, you've seen em all" effect.


----------



## keza

Hands up all those who are sick of seeing pictures of people catching fish ........................... as I thought


----------



## Barrabundy

I'm more inclined to post a trip report these days when it's a little out of he ordinary for either myself or readers. While "I caught another x" might be ho-hum coming from some, sensing the excitement someone has experienced catching their first bream, catfish, lure caught fish etc takes me back to when I first started and felt that same excitement.

This topic has been a wake up call for me as to how min we all get out of reading other people's reports and how much I'm now taking for granted....time to start contributing my fair share again.


----------



## AdrianK

keza said:


> Hands up all those who are sick of seeing pictures of people catching fish ........................... as I thought


Agree 100% with your point here Keza - I don't get sick of them at all. Just speculating on why some people might not be posting.


----------



## theGT58

Good topic and good to raise, with so many members it is the select few who post reports.

I'd also echo the sentiments expressed abit earlier by Big Gee and Ado. I do feel guilty about not posting trip reports as I do, like others, check the ones on here on occasion and do often get helpful info from them. I am also out there fishing very often and get some good catches.

Part of the reason is just laziness, finding the time to do it etc. I also feel as if, like others, im not posting anything too interesting and with pics etc then it may not be so interesting to others anyway. As said though, even donuts reports are useful. I also have a tendency to waffle on too lol.

The other main part is I feel a bit funny about putting the info completely out there for a few reasons: I am really happy to share with other kayakers, and choose to do so on the water and occasionally by PM's to others. But I feel not so great about giving the info to just anyone who chooses to view the forum.

The spots I tend to fish are often spots great for yakkers, but which boaties may get to. As said, boats can just take off to plenty of other spots and don't need to share the water necessarily (I am happy to 'share' with anybody who's doing the right thing tho). With trip reports, an no login account required to view etc, I wonder about lurkers who are just there to take and not give. I would see also limiting trip reports to high post members only would be negative for the forum (and affect the number of reports fullstop).

I also tend to fish spots which are much quieter because I like peace and calm and not dodging boats etc. Maybe i'm just too paranoid and untrusting but I wonder who might turn up next if I post a report showing good captures. Sadly, while I meet mainly great people on the water, there also seems to be alot of 'bundy swilling d*heads' (etc) out there in the fishing community who seem to be out there to get pissed, make noise, take eveything they catch reagrdless and leave a mess when they leave. I also wonder about posting coastal reports for these spots and wether I'll turn up next time to see commercial fishos there.


----------



## eagle4031

StevenM said:


> Went fishing yesterday over the range near Warwick.
> 
> Went with Jeff
> 
> Used Spinerbaits and Hardbodys
> 
> Caught Fish.....................
> 
> hows that,happy


Why Jeff?


----------



## eagle4031

Some things that have come out of this thread;
you do not have to mention your location eg I fished North of Adelaide yesterday - is very broad
you do not have to include pics
one paragraph is sufficient
what rig you used is useful
ditto re bait and lures
even an enjoyable donut day is worthy
It is good to read about others enjoying themselves

Trip reports make this site, even non fishing ones ----- rose's epic


----------



## yakfly

Maybe I've missed the point of this post which I thought was why people don't seem to be posting
Reports not what has to be in them


----------



## kiwipea

yakfly said:


> Maybe I've missed the point of this post which I thought was why people don't seem to be posting
> Reports not what has to be in them


Well for me my trip reports seemed to become pretty much repetitive, a couple blue swimmer crabs, a bream for dinner, an occasional flattie, or a salmon off the beach 
in winter months. oh and the sometimes donut.

Tho I still scan the forum on a regular call to see what others are doing and follow new informative chat!

But since moving up to Nambucca Heads fishing been a wee bit different like catching an 80cm, 6kg catfish on an offshore trip.
But then a who wants a trip report about a smelly, slimy catfish.

kp


----------



## eagle4031

yakfly said:


> Maybe I've missed the point of this post which I thought was why people don't seem to be posting
> Reports not what has to be in them


Encouraging simplicity so more report - is worth pursuing


----------



## kayakone

nezevic said:


> yakfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon
> Your post highlights part of the reason I have stopped writing reports. In the past I have written reports as a way to share the feelings/ emotions that you get through going fishing,whether it's just being on the water or landing that PB or bucket list fish.most people have been dumped by the sand monster so it's something we easily relate to.
> Maybe it's from drinking too much green ginger wine over the years but lately it's been getting harder to get in writing the days experiences without sounding like a cliche .
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but for me and my money, I like to hear about others exploits. I like to hear about people fishing for anything. If you get a good picture, then great. If you don't catch anything i don't mind either. There is always something that could have been improved or was done well. These are the things that i try and report on. The stuff that could have been done better or the stuff that i think i did well. If someone else can learn from my mistakes then i have achieved at least something from my failed trip. I don't see myself as a great storyteller but I do get excited about every trip i make. I assume others do as well. I try and capture some of that excitement and tell others about it.
> 
> I think it is a real shame that sweetwater fishos are being discouraged from writing reports and sharing their excitement with others. A lot of the time, it is just nice to tell a like-minded person about a fun day you've had. I know my wife just rolls her eyes when i try and explain how exciting it is when a bass hits a topwater lure. I'd wager a lot of blokes are in a similar boat. The whole idea of the forum is to share information and take the mick out of friends.
Click to expand...

I reckon Jon has it nailed.

And this;



Gatesy said:


> eagle4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yakfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I've missed the point of this post which I thought was why people don't seem to be posting
> Reports not what has to be in them
> 
> 
> 
> Encouraging simplicity so more report - is worth pursuing
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And suggesting ways to get around the concerns about spot security
Click to expand...

Sorry...I've just posted a report with no security! :shock:

:lol:


----------



## dru

kiwipea said:


> But then a who wants a trip report about a smelly, slimy catfish.


An 80cm 6kg cat?

HELL YES! Do the trip report now, please. Honest!


----------



## kiwipea

dru said:


> An 80cm 6kg cat?
> 
> HELL YES! Do the trip report now, please. Honest!


Since you asked so nicely  but note no secret spot X , just offshore fishing at Scotts Head NSW

Launched tad before 6.00am as programed, a couple of Hobie peddlers were also there gearing up ready to launch. Apart from saying gidday and good luck
they passed in the distance and returned and left before me so don't know how they went.

As for my efforts, paddled out to few hundred meters from the headland trolling a white/red nosed lure, no takers.
left the sea anchor in the car didn't I So put out my little grapnel anchor on a long rope and long bungee which held ok in the light winds and northerly current.

Dropped the" NZ imported" slow jitterbug down and let it work with the movement from the swell, did have something hit it but no hookup

Chucked out a strayline with using whole small frozen squid which resulted with 3 gummy sharks each one a bit bigger than it's one before, they went about, 60cm then 80cm then 1.2cm all sent back to their mum

Then the line took off with a rush and thinks this feels a lot better than the lazy ole Gummy sharks, made a few good runs before I saw colour, a flash of silver yea this is more like it finally got to the yak, and what was it, a bloody slimy, smelly catfish. But any way thinks at least will be plenty of bait for my crab pot up in the creek.









Swmbo dug out an "oriental grilled" catfish recipe that marinates the fillets in soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, lemon juice, and ginger, reads quite tasty so cut a couple of fillets off and will try it for dinner tonite. The rest cut for crab pot bait.

I recall 30 years or so back when fishing the Hawksbury River in my mates boat and we used to catch plenty of small catfish, he wouldn't let you bring them aboard, had to cut the line holding the catfish away from the boat.

Weighed in at 6kg and just tipped 80cm, well it was not what we really targeted but at least not a donut

cheers

kp

PS: Did read about Grant Ashwell, a well known yak fisher on the mid north coast hooked up 9.0 kg catfish a while back.


----------



## grant ashwell

I think you might have..and no one at that spot the next day.

Grant.


----------



## kayakone

kiwipea said:


> dru said:
> 
> 
> 
> An 80cm 6kg cat?
> 
> HELL YES! Do the trip report now, please. Honest!
> 
> 
> 
> Since you asked so nicely  but note no secret spot X , just offshore fishing at Scotts Head NSW
> 
> Launched tad before 6.00am as programed, a couple of Hobie peddlers were also there gearing up ready to launch. Apart from saying gadday and good luck they passed in the distance and returned and left before me so don't know how they went.
> 
> As for my efforts, paddled out to few hundred meters from the headland trolling a white/red nosed lure, no takers.
> Left the sea anchor in the car didn't I, so put out my little grapnel anchor on a long rope and long bungee which held ok in the light winds and northerly current.
> 
> Dropped the "NZ imported" slow jitterbug down and let it work with the movement from the swell, did have something hit it but no hookup.
> 
> Chucked out a strayline with using whole small frozen squid which resulted with 3 gummy sharks each one a bit bigger than it's one before, they went about, 60cm then 80cm then 1.2cm all sent back to their mum.
> 
> Then the line took off with a rush and thinks this feels a lot better than the lazy ole Gummy sharks, made a few good runs before I saw colour, a flash of silver yea this is more like it finally got to the yak, and what was it, a bloody slimy, smelly catfish. But any way thinks at least will be plenty of bait for my crab pot up in the creek.
> 
> Swmbo dug out an "oriental grilled" catfish recipe that marinates the fillets in soy sauce, sesame oil, garlic, lemon juice, and ginger, reads quite tasty so cut a couple of fillets off and will try it for dinner tonite. The rest cut for crab pot bait.
> 
> I recall 30 years or so back when fishing the Hawksbury River in my mates boat and we used to catch plenty of small catfish, he wouldn't let you bring them aboard, had to cut the line holding the catfish away from the boat.
> 
> Weighed in at 6kg and just tipped 80cm, well it was not what we really targeted but at least not a donut
> 
> cheers
> 
> kp
> PS: Did read about Grant Ashwell, a well known yak fisher on the mid north coast hooked up 9.0 plus kg catfish a while back.
Click to expand...

That's a big catfish. I'm envious. :lol:



grant ashwell said:


> I think you might have..and no one at that spot the next day.
> 
> Grant.


 :lol: :lol:

I wonder why. I've eaten 'em, and thought they were OK, but I've eaten sharks too plenty of times, and stingrays, and even witchity grubs (which were BTW quite tasty).


----------



## eagle4031

Kiwipea
now where exactly did you catch it :lol: :lol:


----------



## keza

Trev, did you eat the stingray out of vengeance or hunger ?


----------



## kiwipea

eagle4031 said:


> Kiwipea
> now where exactly did you catch it


Well now this puts in a bit of a spot so i'm caught between a rock and a hard place. (Thats not where i fished)
If I spell out the location am I likely to get the animal protection peoples putting a no go zone as the area is a cat protected reserve ?.
Or if I spell out the location will every man and his dog head there ?, cause we how dogs love cats !

Thinks I'll just stay lips sealed but if you really need to know just PM (but not even Tony Abbott will know)

kp


----------



## Ado

kiwipea said:


> Thinks I'll just stay lips sealed but if you really need to know just PM (but not even Tony Abbott will know)


Just don't tell Angela Merkel.


----------



## kayakone

Ado said:


> kiwipea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thinks I'll just stay lips sealed but if you really need to know just PM (but not even Tony Abbott will know)
> 
> 
> 
> Just don't tell Angela Merkel.
Click to expand...

 :lol: (though I do sometimes wonder how people who are employed spend so much time on the forum? 

Thanks to KP and GA, the giant catfish location remains a secret. :lol:


----------



## keza

Not wanting to know the exact spot but was it a rescue catfish ?


----------



## keza

salticrak said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to know the exact spot but was it a rescue catfish ?
> 
> 
> 
> slow day ? that there is catastrophic.
Click to expand...

Yeah, stuck down here in the catacombs, catching and cataloguing caterpillars before I catapult them over the catafalque.
It was that or a catnap.


----------



## kiwipea

kayakone said:


> (though I do sometimes wonder how people who are employed spend so much time on the forum?


Well I'm long past the being employed group, being in my senior years, so what better to do but surf the forums in search of all sorts of info 
and further my knowledge (maybe) on many subjects.

The weather is crap here at present so fishing is out of the question and my 3x3 metre manshed has been sorted and resorted too many times.

kp


----------



## dru

kiwipea - extrordnary, and yes thanks for that. Huge cat.


----------



## anselmo

keza said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not wanting to know the exact spot but was it a rescue catfish ?
> 
> 
> 
> slow day ? that there is catastrophic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, stuck down here in the catacombs, catching and cataloguing caterpillars before I catapult them over the catafalque.
> It was that or a catnap.
Click to expand...

Do you get cataplexy whilst having your catnap?


----------



## actionsurf

Disclaimer - this post isn't aimed at anyone here and it applies to a number of forums I visit.

When I joined this forum a few years back, people rarely mentioned my favorite fishing spots in this area where I have lived and fished for the past 30 years. I doubt anyone knew that long tail tuna and jew came anywhere near the area until a short time ago. Most people thought snapper were a lucky by-catch not all that long ago.

Now, we get daily micro-detailed descriptions of spots, a photo of every fish caught - with the very lure in it's gob and the background terrain which would lead a blind man to the area, lures used, rod types, reels, line classes, secret rigs, each species' nuances and what time of day, year, etc, etc.

Fisho's of all ilks now turn up rigged-and-ready to fight the monsterous beasts they have read detailed accounts about ...in the exact spot they read about and saw photos of. And in their numbers. They are now targetting fish they had no idea frequented this area until very recently. No coincidence.

Even the spot I walk to down the road and shore fish, which normally would be lucky to have one other bloke there mid-week, now has 10 or more some days. 20 - 30 on some weekends. It is a spot where I normally walk the bank and spin for flathead and the odd school jew, but now hordes pull up with their deck chairs, eskies and with rod holders planted 10 abreast - even last Thursday :twisted: A leisurely stroll along the bank is now out of the question.

Sorry to sound like the grinch, but I get tired of seeing a flotilla of yaks and boats every day of the week in my favorite off shore spots now. Crab pots are everywhere. The fishing has dropped off markedly. It isn't a coincidence. I'm all for a good story and am a sharing, caring type of bloke ;-), but..I mainly travel away to fish now and don't report much. I'm hoping things may get back to normal one day, but I can't see it.

/rant


----------



## kayakone

Good morning 'grinch'.

Praise technology. :lol:

Ron
Sorry, but, yesterday's tales and adventures on you fishing on your own in your favourite spots are gone. It is the age of technology, and of course the internet has contributed. Most accept that, hence the talk of 'hiding locations', eg. "I caught an 86 cm snapper in Moreton Bay." I think it is that simple. There are so many forums, so many lurkers, yet there are genuine contributors to the forum who contribute informative and interesting reports.

Maybe the minimum post number to read those reports has merit. I don't have an answer.

Sorry if, in my enthusiasm, I may have adversely affected your favourite location.

cheers Hally.


----------



## MrX

Gatesy, you shook out some interesting perspectives about members of forums putting up trip reports (or not).

Me? I enjoy reading the trip reports from others on the forum - people catching fish, catching doughnuts, bust-offs, tales of woe, piss-takes, nice scenery, whale photos, big fish pics, delicious fish pics, fishing techniques, launch techniques. NSW, Qld, Vic, SA, WA, ACT, NT, Tassie, Fiji, CA - wherever. I find the real life stories far more interesting than the sanitised sponsored rubbish in fishing mags.

I read and enjoy the reports of others, and often learn something from them, so I feel obliged to put up the odd report every now and then.



> Nezevic said:
> "What i don't understand is why people can't write a report and just leave place names out of it. A Scarby report with "i went fishing in Moreton bay" or a Sydney report with "i went chasing kings", if some one asks the exact location, politely decline. The notion that photos give locations away is bollocks. If you are that toey about it, just be conscious of it when framing up the shot. A shot of an empty horizon at sea could be anywhere, as is the gumtree behind you in a freshy shot."


Exactly!

If I put up a report saying "I went fishing in Sydney and caught a king/snapper", and that encouraged some forum lurker to jump on his kayak and have a crack at them, then happy days. If they catch a fish from their yak, helped by what they learnt about yak fishing here on AKFF, all the better.



> Actionsurf said:
> "Now, we get daily micro-detailed descriptions of spots, a photo of every fish caught - with the very lure in it's gob and the background terrain which would lead a blind man to the area, lures used, rod types, reels, line classes, secret rigs, each species' nuances and what time of day, year, etc, etc. .... Fisho's of all ilks now turn up rigged-and-ready to fight the monsterous beasts they have read detailed accounts about ...in the exact spot they read about and saw photos of. And in their numbers. They are now targetting fish they had no idea frequented this area until very recently. No coincidence. .... Sorry to sound like the grinch, but I get tired of seeing a flotilla of yaks and boats every day of the week in my favorite off shore spots now. ... The fishing has dropped off markedly..."


I live in Sydney, and this does not seem to be a problem for in-shore yak fishos here. Nobody seems to post that sort of detail. But I can understand the crowds being a problem in other places where people do post that sort of thing - based on comments here, Queensland seems to suffer from it the most.

To me, a couple more yakkers out there just means more fun on the water, more piss-taking, and more techniques for me to copy. The numbers of fishing yaks went up around here for a while, but has dropped off in recent years as the next fad came on. I think the "crowd" is surfing SUPs now.



> "but..I mainly travel away to fish now and don't report much."


That's the advantage we have here off Sydney. If you don't like other people, there are plenty of places to go to fish alone. Just go to the next bit of reef 500m away, or launch at the next headland. Not for me though - I enjoy the company.


----------



## eagle4031

If you boat fish of f Adelaide on a good fishing day you can see boats close to you. 
Our population is increasing and the numbers of fishermen are too. 
All my secret spots from 40 years ago are well known. 
Whatever area you fish will be found out
we don't need exact spots on here, people will see where you are. 
The real issue is fish stocks
catch and release
only take what you need 
Then the future is bright for us all -even if more of us fish


----------



## actionsurf

MrX said:


> That's the advantage we have here off Sydney. If you don't like other people, there are plenty of places to go to fish alone. Just go to the next bit of reef 500m away, or launch at the next headland. Not for me though - I enjoy the company.


Good for you.


----------



## actionsurf

kayakone said:


> Sorry if, in my enthusiasm, I may have adversely affected your favourite location.


I love you like a brother Trev, but riddle me this.......

How come you have 6,200 more posts than me with 6 months less time ?


----------



## eagle4031

actionsurf said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if, in my enthusiasm, I may have adversely affected your favourite location.
> 
> 
> 
> I love you like a brother Trev, but riddle me this.......
> 
> How come you have 6,200 more posts than me with 6 months less time ?
Click to expand...

He is avoiding the gardening


----------



## kayakone

actionsurf said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if, in my enthusiasm, I may have adversely affected your favourite location.
> 
> 
> 
> I love you like a brother Trev, but riddle me this.......
> 
> How come you have 6,200 more posts than me with 6 months less time ?
Click to expand...

It's not the posts count Halley - it's the quality, the entertainment, the spirit of the forum....and what we put back in, and the enthusiasm, and, and....I just can't shut up. I love reading about other's experiences, learning, and commenting, and I enjoy encouraging others, especially newcomers. So there you have it.



MrX said:


> Gatesy, you shook out some interesting perspectives about members of forums putting up trip reports (or not).
> 
> Me? I enjoy reading the trip reports from others on the forum - people catching fish, catching doughnuts, bust-offs, tales of woe, piss-takes, nice scenery, whale photos, big fish pics, delicious fish pics, fishing techniques, launch techniques. NSW, Qld, Vic, SA, WA, ACT, NT, Tassie, Fiji, CA - wherever. I find the real life stories far more interesting than the sanitised sponsored rubbish in fishing mags.
> 
> I read and enjoy the reports of others, and often learn something from them, so I feel obliged to put up the odd report every now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nezevic said:
> "What i don't understand is why people can't write a report and just leave place names out of it. A Scarby report with "i went fishing in Moreton bay" or a Sydney report with "i went chasing kings", if some one asks the exact location, politely decline. The notion that photos give locations away is bollocks. If you are that toey about it, just be conscious of it when framing up the shot. A shot of an empty horizon at sea could be anywhere, as is the gumtree behind you in a freshy shot."
Click to expand...

Exactly!

X 2

Thanks Michael for this thread.


----------



## Junglefisher

actionsurf said:


> Disclaimer - this post isn't aimed at anyone here and it applies to a number of forums I visit.
> 
> When I joined this forum a few years back, people rarely mentioned my favorite fishing spots in this area where I have lived and fished for the past 30 years. I doubt anyone knew that long tail tuna and jew came anywhere near the area until a short time ago. Most people thought snapper were a lucky by-catch not all that long ago.
> 
> /rant


Of course, the population in your area hasn't gone up in that 30 years. People don't have more money and spare time than they did 30 years ago. Fishing hasn't become more popular in those 30 years. No, it's all the fault of people posting on internet forums. That's where people who sit on the bank and drink beer get there information from.


----------



## Dave73

I'll be honest. I think certain parts of the forum should be public, while some parts of AKFF should be restricted to genuine contributors.
Take it as a complement guys, immitation is the best form of flattery.
I would post more trip reports if there were less trolls out there. Happy to share info to fellow kayakers only.

The intel grapevine is now via PM within a small group. ;-) 
Who can relate to this???

Mods need to acknowledge this one day.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Barrabundy

Can I stick my neck out and try to summarise so we can all move on and read trip reports?

The poll shows that most respondents don't post because they don't catch anything they feel is worth writing about. Many of the comments are along the lines of we don't care if you catch nothing, tell us about it because it still makes interesting reading.

Of the minority who claim secret squirrel stuff is their reason for not posting (like myself), the way around it is as many have suggested....leave out or be general about the location.

Sooooo.....

If you catch nothing, tells us something about your trip other than the no fish.

If you caught lots of big fish in your secret spot, show us the non-identifying photos and leave out the details of the top secret location.

If you find a new, previously undiscovered reef, tell us about it but leave out the GPS coordinates.

Basically, most people are interested in a story so tell us about it.


----------



## grinner

ron,

i dont post too many locations anymore but i have a slightly different theory on what happens when you get a lot of fishing in one area.
i'm not sure it always results in the over targeted area become a dead fishing zone.

fish do move around a lot and i would imagine they are coming into certain areas in search of a particular food source. 
if trev and jim go and knock them all on the head  , the food source remains and tomorrow , more will turn up.

i have no proof of this except the fact that the two places i fish the most are western peel and the nerang for whiting and they are two of the most high pressure areas around, its like the CBD out there. but because the small reefies and whiting are constantly being picked off, the food source (i would imagine its small crustaceans and the like on the reef and bloodworms in the nerang, dont get depleted and the fishing is very good.

just a thought, i could be totally wrong, i often am 

you'd know yourself that the best place to catch tailor is where a whole squadron of 4WD's are holding the school on the beach at fraser.

having said that, i do think poor old scarby is a bit over exposed and i think trev and jim should target some jew and threadfin salmon in the mouth of the brisbane river.
a challenge for the boys


----------



## actionsurf

Junglefisher said:


> Of course, the population in your area hasn't gone up in that 30 years. People don't have more money and spare time than they did 30 years ago. Fishing hasn't become more popular in those 30 years. No, it's all the fault of people posting on internet forums. That's where people who sit on the bank and drink beer get there information from.


I think I made it pretty clear I was talking about the last couple of years. The OP asked a question - I answered honestly. Love a bit of sarcasm though. Very impressive.


----------



## actionsurf

grinner said:


> ron,
> *you'd know yourself that the best place to catch tailor is where a whole squadron of 4WD's are holding the school on the beach at fraser.*
> 
> having said that, i do think poor old scarby is a bit over exposed and i think trev and jim should target some jew and threadfin salmon in the mouth of the brisbane river.
> a challenge for the boys


Have to disagree with that Grinner. I never fish with the 'squadron' and always seem to do pretty well. Until they find me.... ;-)

Here's a video from my trip to Fraser a fortnight ago - not a soul in sight, except us, and I caught and released (some were filleted and released) over 30 tailor that arvo. Just sayin'....


----------



## BIGKEV

indiedog said:


> I noted a user online this morning who lists his yak as a 6m power boat, and has one post this year (and not even really related to kayak fishing). In six years has made the same number of posts as Trev makes in half an hour. At least this guy is registered but you don't need to be to read everything on AKFF. One way street?


That would be Heath Zygnerski, he's also a regular writer for Bush n Beach or QFM or whatever. He has plenty to offer a forum like this but instead chooses to use it as a resource and rarely if ever parts with any of the info through this medium. As I said though he does write in mags so at least he does give something back, just not exclusively to us.

This is just one example of the trolling that is rife in forums like this and part of the reason that so many choose not to report on their trips anymore.

Kev


----------



## BIGKEV

salticrak said:


> So, we are being used, now I know why i feel like a &*%# sometimes.


There are other theories on that floating around


----------



## billpatt

All locations that are close and easy to access are getting smashed lately. Scarby and my local Wello pt are prime examples. Someone posts a trip report and the next day/weekend there are crap loads more people then normal. I'll also use Tingalpa cr as an example, you post a report that you caught a feed of whiting, and you can be sure in the next day or two, the pros would have netted the crap out of the creek at night, leaving nothing but undersized fish around.

This has been happening for years now, and the summer mack run is no different, really love catching these fish, but hate the atmosphere creating by 200 boats and 50 yaks chasing them. The main reason boaties are getting annoyed with yaks is 4 years ago, there were never more then 10 of us out there, now triple that number, and then take into account half of the newbies have no idea what they are doing and it's a recipe for heated exchanges.

I do everynow and then PM people asking questions, but never feel bad if they don't want to answer me with specifics.

So for this reason now, I will post in sections where people are asking advice to kayaking in gerneral, but I honestly could not be bothered posting trip reports, I just keep the photos and vids for personnel viewing pleasure.


----------



## BIGKEV

Hey Billpat, I fished Palmy as a young boy with my Dad in the late 70's / early 80's and it was a parking lot then too. Abuse was being thrown left, right and centre and I saw my first ever real punch up between two adults back at the boat ramp in Curumbin Creek. Back in those days the popular method was to use pieces of Styrofoam and wrap your line around it and float out pillies. Some days the water looked like it had been snowing, there was that many pieces of discarded foam floating around. What I'm saying is, agro and crowds at Palmy are nothing new.....


----------



## keza

billpatt said:


> So for this reason now, I will post in sections where people are asking advice to kayaking in gerneral, but I honestly could not be bothered posting trip reports, I just keep the photos and vids for personnel viewing pleasure.


So if there was a second trip report section within something like the bar and grill area where you needed at least 200 posts to access it, would you post a report in there ?


----------



## Barrabundy

keza said:


> billpatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> So for this reason now, I will post in sections where people are asking advice to kayaking in gerneral, but I honestly could not be bothered posting trip reports, I just keep the photos and vids for personnel viewing pleasure.
> 
> 
> 
> So if there was a second trip report section within something like the bar and grill area where you needed at least 200 posts to access it, would you post a report in there ?
Click to expand...

I'd probably post the same whether it was restricted or not so would probably not post in a special area restricted to higher post count members.

Having said that, I've been trawling other forums for various bits of info and some of them show you nothing as a guest except for the index page.


----------



## Barrabundy

I actually like this forum the way it is. Members can post or not post as they see fit, there's still more to read here than I'll ever be able to read.


----------



## billpatt

I think that could work, generally if you're not interested in adding to a forum 50 posts is pretty hard to acheive.

Also don't get me wrong, I know there are a crap load more people fishing now, and whether you post or not the normal areas that are easy to access are going to get hit harder and harder.

I know what you are saying to Kev, that Palmy has always been busy, however my fear is with yakkers that haven't been involved in this type of fishing before are starting to go out, and one of them is going to get themselves in a nasty position with a boatie, and we know who is going to win the war between a boat and a yak. One main reason these guys are going out now is they see posts about huge fish and think if its that easy they should do it as well.

Most of us know it's not that easy and these people posting spend countless hours on the water honing their skills, but unfortunately there are always the ones that don't. These are the ones that make it very hard on the rest of the yakkers out there.

I am however getting onto a completely different topic then what was started, so I apologies.


----------



## BIGKEV

billpatt said:


> my fear is with yakkers that haven't been involved in this type of fishing before are starting to go out, and one of them is going to get themselves in a nasty position with a boatie, and we know who is going to win the war between a boat and a yak.


Think of this as 'natural selection' :twisted: . If these newbies can't fit into the crowd on a kayak, chances are they wouldn't fit in whether they're on a boat, jet ski or a container ship for that matter, some people always find trouble, most of the time they bring it on themselves.



billpatt said:


> One main reason these guys are going out now is they see posts about huge fish and think if its that easy they should do it as well.
> 
> Most of us know it's not that easy and these people posting spend countless hours on the water honing their skills, but unfortunately there are always the ones that don't. These are the ones that make it very hard on the rest of the yakkers out there.


Feel no pain for them, they cannot hold you, or me, or anybody else to account for any misfortunes that may come their way, they are big kids now and can't be wrapped in cotton wool. If these guys can't catch fish and break all their gear or get into danger trying to emulate others well practiced efforts for the sake of a fish, then how is this making it hard on the rest of us yakkers?

To me one of the beauties of yak fishing is that I do my thing and the bloke in the other kayak over there can do his. I'm very selective who I fish with in a stink boat, we must be able to get along well and generally fish the same methods or have the same philosophies to make for an enjoyable day out fishing. In a yak, I can fish with anybody because they are over there somewhere in their own yak doing their own thing, and I don't have to worry about them, they aren't my responsibility.

To bring things back on topic. I don't post reports for two reasons:

1> I don't go out very much for a multitude of reasons, mostly too much work, and also a family of teenage boys with lots of different sport and part time job commitments to spread my 'home time' between.

2> Too bloody lazy, I maximise the precious time I have available by staying out and fishing longer when the opportunity arises. Coming home in time to do a trip report is usually the last thing on my mind. If for whatever reason, I have the available time, then I'll put something together.

Generally though, it seems that I spend more and more time living vicariously through the guys that do have the opportunity to get out fishing and put up a report. To hear people say I don't post because 'my' spot gets crowded disappoints me somewhat. The bloke who puts in the effort will always catch the fish, regardless of how many muppets he has to share the area with. Carnster and Beekeeper are classic examples of this, regularly pulling fish out of overfished and crowded areas while others donut.

Keza,

I personally wouldn't be a fan of a locked report section. We see enough one word posts from tools trying to get their post count up to sell something, I don't think we need to see more just so they can view the 'special' reports.....

Kev


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

I'm a newbie with my only previous post being my G'day upon registering. I'm returning to Tasmania this weekend for 4 months fishing Scamander and St Helens. I am looking forward to pestering you lot with lots of fish reports whilst there but if there was a restriction based on the number of posts, I wouldn't be able to, and you would be saved from me bragging about never having a donut there


----------



## Ado

Hi RTY

I think the proposal is to keep the open trip reports section, but add another section with access limited to higher post count members. You would still be free to pester  .


----------



## keza

If like me you just hit the 'view new posts' button, then you wouldn't even know which section they were in, it would be business as usual and the 2 would be mixed.
Someone without enough posts wouldn't know the private posts existed.
You might chose to post some in the normal section but others in the private section, or whatever. It would just mean that you could post those reports that you normally wouldn't.
I see this as a benefit for someone like Grant who found his big snapper at SWR but then it pretty much went viral.
Useful for Sydney guys to let others know when the kings are on without having the school driven out of town by boats, etc etc.


----------



## BIGKEV

keza said:


> If like me you just hit the 'view new posts' button, then you wouldn't even know which section they were in, it would be business as usual and the 2 would be mixed.
> Someone without enough posts wouldn't know the private posts existed.
> You might chose to post some in the normal section but others in the private section, or whatever. It would just mean that you could post those reports that you normally wouldn't.
> I see this as a benefit for someone like Grant who found his big snapper at SWR but then it pretty much went viral.
> Useful for Sydney guys to let others know when the kings are on without having the school driven out of town by boats, etc etc.


Don't get me wrong, I see your point, but really, making a few posts to gain access to a hidden area is not going to deter these people. They are lazy, and lazy people always find a way to do things quicker. In this instance, instead of accumulating years of fishing knowledge by getting out and doing it themselves, they sit on their arse at home and glean spots & and techniques from the internet. These clowns will just make a few 'great fish' posts on the regular pages to get the access they seek. If you set a target of 50 posts to view this section, then they'll post 51 times. I don't think this proposed section will remain a secret for long. I'm not trying to shout this down or anything, just stating my opinion, if that's OK. But in my experience, the only thing that people listen to are dollars. Dollars deter, but do we really want to pay for the privilege? I just don't know what the answer is.....

Sorry Gatesy, drifting way off topic again.....

Kev


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

Obviously whether or not people have a problem with their secret spots being raided depends where they live and fish, with metro and that overpopulated east coast area causing people grief.
At Scamander (only had one summer there with kayak so far), outside school holidays the locals have the place to themselves, plenty of river for everyone, and they all fish with bait (coz those plastic thingies are a con and don't catch anything!). Come school holidays everything changes as the area gets swamped with holiday makers. Then the river is full of tinnies, kayaks (mostly paddlers not fishers) and knobs in tournament style stinkboats - you know the sort, see the guys on tele going full bore between spots so think that they can too, never mind they're on a narrow bit of river with lots of other craft who get tossed around by the wake and have their fishing stuffed by all the mud stirred up as the wake erodes the banks (did I mention that they're knobs?)
Sorry, almost had a rant there. But anyway, there are so many bream in the river (recreational fishery) that they can be caught almost anywhere so hiding secret spots isn't much of an issue. The high amount of boat traffic does make the fish a bit shy for a while (particularly knobs in tournament style boats - may have mentioned them before :twisted: ). But once the holidays are over things return to normal and the locals can get to their favourite spots again and look in wonder at the yeti in the yak throwing plastic things around - coz we all know they're a con - a few hecklers have had to eat their words when i pull in fish while their stinky prawns go unmunched


----------



## Trumpet1

BIGKEV said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> 
> If like me you just hit the 'view new posts' button, then you wouldn't even know which section they were in, it would be business as usual and the 2 would be mixed.
> Someone without enough posts wouldn't know the private posts existed.
> You might chose to post some in the normal section but others in the private section, or whatever. It would just mean that you could post those reports that you normally wouldn't.
> I see this as a benefit for someone like Grant who found his big snapper at SWR but then it pretty much went viral.
> Useful for Sydney guys to let others know when the kings are on without having the school driven out of town by boats, etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I see your point, but really, making a few posts to gain access to a hidden area is not going to deter these people. They are lazy, and lazy people always find a way to do things quicker. In this instance, instead of accumulating years of fishing knowledge by getting out and doing it themselves, they sit on their arse at home and glean spots & and techniques from the internet. These clowns will just make a few 'great fish' posts on the regular pages to get the access they seek. If you set a target of 50 posts to view this section, then they'll post 51 times. I don't think this proposed section will remain a secret for long. I'm not trying to shout this down or anything, just stating my opinion, if that's OK. But in my experience, the only thing that people listen to are dollars. Dollars deter, but do we really want to pay for the privilege? I just don't know what the answer is.....
> 
> Sorry Gatesy, drifting way off topic again.....
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

Having only been here a while it suprised me how quickly my post count has gone up. So it wouldn't be hard in my view to get to 50 posts (I'm more than halfway there). Post count alone does not mean that someone is actively contributing to the forum. One option would be that the minuimum post count must include a certain number of trip reports top qualify for the restricted section. That does mean that some poor soul would have to check a post history everytime someone went over the required post level.


----------



## Dodge

Barrabundy said:


> I actually like this forum the way it is. Members can post or not post as they see fit, there's still more to read here than I'll ever be able to read.


This sums up my thoughts.


----------



## MrX

> Dodge said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Barrabundy wrote:
> I actually like this forum the way it is. Members can post or not post as they see fit, there's still more to read here than I'll ever be able to read."
> 
> 
> 
> This sums up my thoughts."
Click to expand...

X3

I'm still lost as to why it's so hard to post a trip report, and not give away the location to a smelly lurker (if location bothers you).

Bogan beach frenzies on Frazer when the taylor are on? Estuaries overcrowded during the Xmas hols? Palmy reef obnoxious during the mack season? Curtains fading? Shit happens, WTF does all that have to do with kayak trip reports?

Sure, "newby" yakkers struggle to catch fish, dunk their gear, and annoy some knobhead boaters. Good on them for having a go, I say. One day, these new-to-the-sport tryhards will be emulating the feats of Carnster, Grant and ActionSurf.



> "Useful for Sydney guys to let others know when the kings are on without having the school driven out of town by boats, etc etc."


I'd feel like a bit of a tool posting trip reports in a secret squirrel area. When the kings are on, I don't think a report on AKFF that some champ caught one in "Sydney" from his kayak makes any difference.

I actually like this forum the way it is. Members can post, or not post, or whinge about other members posting as they see fit.


----------



## Ado

Let's not get too complex. Red and the elves have enough to do. An overall post count is nice and simple. 50 may not be enough to deter the post miners. 200 would be. In any case, the mods are pretty quick on picking up on post mining and the delete button is used with prejudice when it occurs.

Have two sections, one open and one 'private' with a relatively high post count. Serious contributers don't take long to get to 200 or even 500. In the meantime, there is still plenty to see and contribute to.


----------



## kayakone

Ado said:


> Let's not get too complex. Red and the elves have enough to do. An overall post count is nice and simple. 50 may not be enough to deter the post miners. 200 would be. In any case, the mods are pretty quick on picking up on post mining and the delete button is used with prejudice when it occurs.
> 
> Have two sections, one open and one 'private' with a relatively high post count. Serious contributers don't take long to get to 200 or even 500. In the meantime, there is still plenty to see and contribute to.


Here here. Or is that hear hear. (sorry wrong thread). :lol:

Ado has it nailed, I reckon. 200 or 500 'real' posts.

Sorta like AKFF select, but for the select few who have made a real contribution.

Got my vote, especially if there is little extra work for Red and the elves. Few people understand how much entirely voluntary work goes on behind the scenes (and not all by mods) to make this forum work as well as it does.


----------



## spork

So glad I live in a state with lots of fishing options and not many people.  
I do sometimes delay my reports on the local forums by a week or so.
It amazes me how few landmarks some people need to identify a "spot". But then, if they recognise it, don't they already know it? And if it's a bit of a remote place, chances are they already fish it...

For me, when I start a new hobby, I throw myself at it, so a post count of 50 or 100 (or 500...) on a special interest forum associated with that hobby comes pretty quickly.
Not everyone is like that though. I'm sure there are plenty of "legitimate" members on here who only post occasionally. Should a 2 year member with <50 posts be excluded from reading "fresh" trip reports? I don't know. I do sort of like the idea of a trip report section that is at least a little exclusive (to magically stop the stinkboaters but allow enthusiastic noobs...) but that "relocates" reports to a "public" area after a given length of time.


----------



## Dave73

Hang on... Wouldn't having a restricted area within the forum actually be raising the quality of content being posted? 
Someone made the comparison before about the trip report section of old.

Don't get me wrong, diluted, vague trip reports of donuts at no fixed address is suitable for all audiences and trolls, but who would bother?

I very much doubt a lazy person would rack up 50 posts to get there. Outta sight outta mind.
Digital marketing research finds any sign up form or more than 2-3 step process is a huge deterrent to users.

Cheers Dave


----------



## anselmo

Part of this begs the question - how big do we (we being all aKFF members scolelctively) want the forum to be?
Do we want hundreds of thousands or members or are we at a nice critical mass now?


----------



## anselmo

kraley said:


> How about only having people who have ever posted more than 50 trip reports get to vote? :? That should disqualify some of the more vocal of you :twisted:
> 
> Seriously - the very notion of segregating trip reports for those that 'deserve them' is both elitist and tribalist. Do you really want to be part of a community populated by selfish people who initially would benefit from the selfless postings of others and then get all 'I can't be bothered to make the minimum effort necessary to help others because i have to 'protect' my secret place'?
> 
> Everyone who wants to make a velvet rope out of trip reports should go back and read their first 100 posts and look at what little leaches we ALL were when we first started. We all - except legends like Spooled1, Billybob and a very, very small universe of others (none of whom has posted here in this thread) - USED each other to learn how to do this, where to do this, and what to do once we got there. We all were just 'jabbering' and it was great. Gatesy himself would admit that he and I 'stole' (in your modern definition) almost everything we tried in the first couple of years. And we took it from people who gave it to us selflessly.
> 
> If you want this place to be better, go fishing and post a report. Or talk about a lure you learned how to use. Or how to modify your kayak for some reason. Or :shock: tell people when you are next launching and offer to give them some advice/guidance on their maiden voyage. Don't worry - you get to condescendingly lecture them about safety _in person_ if you do this.
> 
> If you want to share stuff with only your friends, set up a private blog and knock yourself out. You can't come on here and take what the community offers then get all precious about your private 'rights'.
> 
> Boohoo! Someone caught a Snapper at Scarby! :roll: The first time this was mentioned in a report here was August of 2007. Is that when we ruined fishing up there?
> 
> And you *owe* the site's community to pay what you got forward.
> 
> Trip reports serve to educate, and more importantly - inspire people new to the sport. Its better to see 80 yaks at a spot than to ever be associated with the kind of selfish crap attitudes that some people are exhibiting here. 'I realise that anyone can buy a kayak' - WTF is that about? *You* were once 'anyone' - and thank goodness that you could.
> 
> I agree that the forum needs more fishing content to remain vibrant. I will personally re-commit to this task - but how can segregating the amazing writing that our members are capable of away from new players help with this task? We should be sharing more - not less.


+1 on this

Kraley for president


----------



## anselmo

salticrak said:


> Kraley, my friend some of us were kayak fishing long before this was here.


Salti

Yes some of us were
That's the point he is trying to make:
That those who were doing this before AKFF shared that knowledge selflessly when AKFF started and most of us wouldn't be where we are now without that sharing


----------



## keza

A few people are missing the point here, this isn't about other kayakers or members of this forum, it is largely about non members and boats.
Try getting a parking spot for your yak after you post up that the hairtail are on, so we didn't.
Some people have been stung as their reports have been shared all over the internet and I suspect a lot of them wont take that chance again. The suggestion of an area for regular members of the forum to have somewhere to post these trips that would otherwise never see the light of day doesn't effect anything on the forum as it stands, it purely adds to it.


----------



## anselmo

keza said:


> A few people are missing the point here, this isn't about other kayakers or members of this forum, it is largely about non members and boats.
> Try getting a parking spot for your yak after you post up that the hairtail are on, so we didn't.
> Some people have been stung as their reports have been shared all over the internet and I suspect a lot of them wont take that chance again. The suggestion of an area for regular members of the forum to have somewhere to post these trips that would otherwise never see the light of day doesn't effect anything on the forum as it stands, it purely adds to it.


Keza

What about an area similar to the soapbox where you have to opt in?
Appreciate this might create more work for the mods to vet applicants so might be a no go on that front ...


----------



## eagle4031

Kraley
your emphasis on us all not being so precious and selfish is spot on. 
Well written


----------



## MrX

> "A few people are missing the point here, this isn't about other kayakers or members of this forum, it is largely about non members and boats."


Keza, I reckon there are a few points here, and Kraley nailed one of them.

Under current arrangements, members can post, or not post, or whinge about other members posting, as they see fit.



> "Try getting a parking spot for your yak after you post up that the hairtail are on, so we didn't."


The Hawkesbury hairtail issue is a special one. Only a handful of lunatic yakkers ever give it a go (and we all know each other). After the first report of the season, on any fishing forum, the hairy spots in the system turn into freezing stinkboat carparks. The best option here may be wait until the beans have been spilt elsewhere, then post. Kayak hairtail reports are always entertaining.



> "Some people have been stung as their reports have been shared all over the internet and I suspect a lot of them wont take that chance again."


Not many. Grant's prehistoric snapper comes to mind. That went viral on the net because it was a stupendous fish. Caught by Grant from a kayak "on the Mid North Coast". I am guilty of helping it go viral in my own small way - I showed my mates and co-workers. Reflected glory - and yakfishing credibility. (I bet I'm not the only one). Stuff of legends!



> " The suggestion of an area for regular members of the forum to have somewhere to post these trips that would otherwise never see the light of day doesn't effect anything on the forum as it stands, it purely adds to it"


It would make an interesting experiment. I think some of the stinkboat forums do that (no idea what's in them). Would AKFF set up an "elite" trip report section - for the "superior" fishos to show us what they got at their "secret" spots? It would interesting to see how many worthy reports go in there from the vocal supporters (along with the usual irreverent piss-taking).

Concept has my support (but I still think Ken nailed it).


----------



## anselmo

MrX said:


> (along with the usual irreverent piss-taking).


Fanboy? ;-)



MrX said:


> Concept has my support (but I still think Ken nailed it).





Gatesy said:


> There is a big difference between not wanting to share your spots and not posting because you can't be bothered. *This is place is only as good as YOU make it*. You can sit back and wait for other posts their glory (while hiding your own) but the more people that do this the more this place become a place to discuss 'Off Topic' stuff. Listen 'whether or not man scaping really does make your junk look bigger' is a really interesting topic (I guess) but this is a fishing forum. Surely it is better to see the occasional thread like that occasionally in between reports/trips/gear reviews/DIY threads than the other way around


+1 each on the 2 above quotes
So I suppose that's a +2


----------



## MrX

Nice one Indi - you nailed one of the points of view, too.



> "when the great oracle of the south opines, his sycophants trip over themselves to be seen in to be agreeing with their overlord"


I agree salti, I'm Kraley's sycophant. (and so is grinner)

Concept has my support.


----------



## keza

Congrats guys, the posting in the trip report section has increased dramatically since this thread has been running.
Try to keep it proactive as I suspect reports will drop it this thread now turns into a slagging match.
Anything non-productive can be dumped over here:
http://akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=63489#p673267


----------



## Zed

spelt


----------



## anselmo

Zed said:


> spelt


Quinoa


----------



## Zed

anselmo said:


> Zed said:
> 
> 
> 
> spelt
> 
> 
> 
> Quinoa
Click to expand...

"It's a Quin-o."
NFL Bud Light Beer [shudder] Commercial (30sec)


----------



## MrX

I didn't read into Kraley's post that he was having a personal crack at you Crack, or a dig at you Dog. Just thought he had a point to make, and and he expressed it well. (Disclosure: I am not aware of your history). Continue.


----------



## eagle4031

anselmo said:


> MrX said:
> 
> 
> 
> (along with the usual irreverent piss-taking).
> 
> 
> 
> Fanboy? ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> MrX said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concept has my support (but I still think Ken nailed it).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gatesy said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a big difference between not wanting to share your spots and not posting because you can't be bothered. *This is place is only as good as YOU make it*. You can sit back and wait for other posts their glory (while hiding your own) but the more people that do this the more this place become a place to discuss 'Off Topic' stuff. Listen 'whether or not man scaping really does make your junk look bigger' is a really interesting topic (I guess) but this is a fishing forum. Surely it is better to see the occasional thread like that occasionally in between reports/trips/gear reviews/DIY threads than the other way around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 each on the 2 above quotes
> So I suppose that's a +2
Click to expand...

+3


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti

Gee this thread has got really bitchy and mainly concentrating on the issue of people not posting for fear of fishing spots being poached and not the other reasons people don't post.
I would suggest that in a forum whose members come from all demographics, many people are not as articulate and possibly as well educated (not baiting anyone here) as others, just don't enjoy writing, or read others funny and well written reports and think "I can't match that so I won't bother"
Personally, I'm well educated (don't try to bag me for being elitist - went to a dodgy state school, left before finishing Yr12, did an apprenticeship then completed school and went on to Uni) and enjoy writing about things I've done. My mum was a published poet and author and worked as a librarian after raising us 6 kids (I was "the accident!" - and no we're not catholics) so had spelling and grammar hammered into me at home (setting myself up here to have any errors highlighted  .
But thats me, and I accept that many other people simply don't have either the desire or confidence to write. I'm not saying that people trolling for info isn't a problem, just don't think that it is the biggest reason that only a small percentage of members bother posting trip reports - but what would Iknow, I'm just a newbie who fishes in a rural location with a low population


----------



## MrX

> "RubarbTheYeti said:
> Gee this thread has got really bitchy and mainly concentrating on the issue of people not posting for fear of fishing spots being poached and not the other reasons people don't post."


Not exactly. This is a fishing forum, the bitchiness is always there just under the surface, awaiting the chance to erupt into a popcorn moment. The catalyst this time was the suggestion (probably unwittingly) by some members that other members posting fishing reports on the forum had destroyed their secret squirrel fishing spots and wrecked their fishing. The hint of that sort of stuff gets a reaction on a forum like this (eg Kraley's retort), and we need to wear our big boy undies to cope with the fallout ;-) .


----------



## billpatt

The main reason I don't post, even if I have something okay to right about, is the fact I use an Ipad at home, and it's quite frankly a pain in the arse to write a decent report and attach photos with. This however wasn't an option in the vote, so I just put Laziness


----------



## grant ashwell

It's wet here in NZ so will add a bit more to this.
I fish in one of the best known and most popular spots in NSW. I still catch fish. I get people coming up to me who have read my reports yet are not kayak people. I have heard reference to my catches on the radio using info I have posted. I have been "tailed" by other Yakers but not by boaties. The odd one does use the binoculars though. The ocean is a big place however and it takes more than just being in the right area to catch gunshy fish. Much different in lakes, streams and rivers I would imagine as space and habitat is much more limited.
In the past, I have enjoyed sharing some of my catches of travelling pelagic fish. That changed this year when I took up Snapper fishing. I found a much greater groundswell of interest in this species and people appear to be more interested in the where and how of my day on the water.
I stopped posting reports.
I enjoy supporting other kayakers in their fishing. Kayak fishing as I do it is hard work and it is easy to get discouraged. I have been a power boat owner and am familiar with the ability to dash from spot to spot, locate bait quickly, have a range of methods at immediate disposal, and have immediate radio contact with each other.
This method of fishing does not need any encouragement from me but I do share any info I have in face to face situations where I have more control. I feel like I can "vet" who I am talking to. Owning a kayak and wanting to head out wide involves so much more than doing it under power that it automatically deserves support generally. My thinking is that the effort involved selects the anglers who do it.
I am happy that kayak fisher people have access to my goings on but I am not generous enough to do this unselectivly with power boaters and jet ski fisher people. I see kayak fisher folk as a large family and posting on a moderately restricted access forum would suit me. I know that I have the option not to post but that seems not so good as I believe there is an obligation to participate. I learn stuff, I need to give stuff back. I was encouraged in my fishing many years ago and sometimes a story or picture I post might do the same for someone starting out.

I'm sure we all speak off different platforms. This is mine today miles away from the action

I remember an old saying going somewhat like. " the good fisherman walks down to the sea by the main road but comes home by the back lane".

Grant


----------



## theGT58

grant ashwell said:


> ...but I do share any info I have in face to face situations where I have more control. I feel like I can "vet" who I am talking to. Owning a kayak and wanting to head out wide involves so much more than doing it under power that it automatically deserves support generally. My thinking is that the effort involved selects the anglers who do it.
> I am happy that kayak fisher people have access to my goings on but I am not generous enough to do this unselectivly with power boaters and jet ski fisher people. I see kayak fisher folk as a large family and posting on a moderately restricted access forum would suit me. I know that I have the option not to post but that seems not so good as I believe there is an obligation to participate. I learn stuff, I need to give stuff back. I was encouraged in my fishing many years ago and sometimes a story or picture I post might do the same for someone starting out.
> 
> I'm sure we all speak off different platforms. This is mine today miles away from the action
> 
> I remember an old saying going somewhat like. " the good fisherman walks down to the sea by the main road but comes home by the back lane".
> 
> Grant


Well put Grant and pretty much how I feel also (although I have been 'stung' before when PM'ing new members trip details who seem to need help who then just take the info with no thanks whatsoever...but that's life)

I would post reports if there was an additional trip report section only viewable to members with longer than 1yr membership and >200-250 posts. I can see where some are not ok with this and good points have been made. Rightly or wrongly, some fisho's are sensitive about 'spots' sometimes (however, no such thing as a secret these days) but do need to band together. I've had plenty of help here and try to give back also. In the end to me it's about the choice to filter the info. But also already said, the mods have a busy job as it is.


----------



## Psport

I'm a noob and haven't posted a trip report yet.
I love reading other people's trip reports. I hardly take notice of the exact location, I read them to learn.
Maybe it's a certain technique that worked or didn't, conditions faced, species caught, balls busted.
I do intend on posting future trip reports, but I will be leaving the exact location out.
I don't believe the exact location is the point, or atleast for me its not.

Also thought I'd better get my post count up just in case the 200 limit gets brought in.. :lol:


----------



## Duggo

Couldn't find the best box to tick, but basically I haven't posted much as I couldn't load my photos onto my laptop from my phone, so the reports would have been very basic.
New phone and a trip to Moreton in a couple of weeks, see how I go then. The trip report section is the first I go to as I enjoy reading of people lucky enough to be fishing when I'm stuck working.


----------



## theGT58

Lazybugger said:


> theGT58 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would post reports if there was an additional trip report section only viewable to members with longer than 1yr membership and >200-250 posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm GT you do realise you only have 179 posts (at this point).. you wouldn't be able to do that report :lol:
> 
> As mentioned previously I don't think the bar needs to be quite that high.
Click to expand...

Yep, I am totally aware i dont meet that criteria. Reflection that i consider i could contribute a bit more


----------



## solatree

grant ashwell said:


> I see kayak fisher folk as a large family and posting on a moderately restricted access forum would suit me. I know that I have the option not to post but that seems not so good as I believe there is an obligation to participate. I learn stuff, I need to give stuff back. I was encouraged in my fishing many years ago and sometimes a story or picture I post might do the same for someone starting out.


To my mind, Grant is one of the absolute standout kayak fisherman on this forum. I am full of respect for what he does, how he does it and the reports he shares with us are a joy. The quote from his post that I have selected sums it up for me too.


----------



## keza

solatree said:


> grant ashwell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see kayak fisher folk as a large family and posting on a moderately restricted access forum would suit me. I know that I have the option not to post but that seems not so good as I believe there is an obligation to participate. I learn stuff, I need to give stuff back. I was encouraged in my fishing many years ago and sometimes a story or picture I post might do the same for someone starting out.
> 
> 
> 
> To my mind, Grant is one of the absolute standout kayak fisherman on this forum. I am full of respect for what he does, how he does it and the reports he shares with us are a joy. The quote from his post that I have selected sums it up for me too.
Click to expand...

x2 and it was seeing one of Grants posts on AKFF bouncing around other forums that made me personally think that there was a problem.
It is a real shame if some posts can't be shared because of this, they may be a minority of posts but they are special and really add to the forum. Posts like Grants don't just encourage people starting out, they encourage all of us and even if his posts were the only ones in the hidden section it would still be worth having in my mind.


----------



## keza

StevenM said:


> what time does the 10.20 bus come?


It doesn't but there are 2 at 10.40


----------



## Barrabundy

To be totally honest with you all, fishing has taken a back seat to shooting for the moment and I'm busy scouring the pages of every firearm related forum that come up in a search.

While my interest is more technical in nature, it's interesting to note that no one gives out too much personal or location info and there is much less off-topic.

Maybe firearms enthusiasts are more likely to be conspiracy theorists "guberments gunna get us"?


----------



## keza

Barrabundy said:


> To be totally honest with you all, fishing has taken a back seat to shooting for the moment and I'm busy scouring the pages of every firearm related forum that come up in a search.
> 
> While my interest is more technical in nature, it's interesting to note that no one gives out too much personal or location info and there is much less off-topic.
> 
> Maybe firearms enthusiasts are more likely to be conspiracy theorists "guberments gunna get us"?


They have guns, there is probably no one left in off-topic.


----------



## BIGKEV

StevenM said:


> what time does the 10.20 bus come?


11.20 down south


----------



## squidgyflicker

if you find a decent spot keep it to your self,that way next time you go there they're wont be 20 other yaks parked in your spot


----------



## anselmo

cjbfisher said:


> StevenM's secret squirrel spot.
> 27°29'09.25"S 153°02'01.20"E
> Check it out


Meet him there at 10.40


----------

